# În trecut, femeile AU FOST ucise pentru că nu PURTAU vălul islamic



## androbacus

Buna seara! De ce timpurile verbului in aceasta propozitie sunt diferite? Mersi anticipat!


----------



## farscape

Bun venit pe forumul românesc al WordReference, androbacus 

În limba română există mai multe forme (timpuri) care exprimă acțiuni (definite prin verbe) petrecute în trecut. În acest caz avem perfectul compus - au fost - format din verbul auxiliar a avea (au) și verbul a fi (fost), precum și verbul a purta, la imperfect.

*IMPERFECTUL* exprimă o acțiune trecută, care se desfășoară în același timp cu o altă acțiune trecută, indicând durata sau repetarea.

*PERFECTUL COMPUS* exprimă o acțiune trecută, terminată în momentul vorbirii. Este alcătuit din forme specifice ale verbului auxiliar _a avea_+participiul verbului de conjugat.


Sper ca explicațiile să-ți ajute. Pe viitor te rog să folosești semnele diacritice după cum cer regulile forumului.

Numai bine,
farscape - moderator


----------



## androbacus

Mersi frumos, farscape! I know the rules, but I don't understand the use..What's the difference between the two actions in the sentence? E.g. Can I say: "...femeile ERAU ucise pentru că nu PURTAU vălul islamic" or "
femeile ERAU ucise pentru că N-AU PURTAT vălul islamic" or "
femeile AU FOST ucise pentru că N-AU PURTAT vălul islamic"?                                   Mersi anticipat!


----------



## androbacus

And why "AM FACUT ce AM VRUT in anii ce-au trecut"? Can I say: "FACEAM ce VROIAM in anii ce-au trecut"?


----------



## irinet

androbacus said:


> Mersi frumos, farscape! I know the rules, but I don't understand the use..What's the difference between the two actions in the sentence? E.g. Can I say: "...femeile ERAU ucise pentru că nu PURTAU vălul islamic" or "
> femeile ERAU ucise pentru că N-AU PURTAT vălul islamic" or "
> femeile AU FOST ucise pentru că N-AU PURTAT vălul islamic"?                                   Mersi anticipat!



Bună,
Yes, you can say all three variants, though no.2 sounds a bit weird to my ears. Farscape gave you the explanations of how these two tenses work and mean.

De regulă, imperfectul este un timp folosit în narare, adică în povestirea unor fapte care au avut loc. De cele mai multe ori, cele două timpuri alternează.


----------



## androbacus

Mersi frumos! Cred ca in no.2 avem un "amestec de timpuri", d-aia ea suna ciudat. Am dreptate?
p.s. Imi cer scuze ca nu folosesc semnele diacritice. Este o problema pentru mine din cauza ca traiesc in Rusia..


----------



## androbacus

Deci pot sa zic "FACEAM ce VROIAM in anii ce-au trecut"?


----------



## androbacus

Cred ca o acțiune trecută, care se desfășoară în același timp cu o altă acțiune trecută, indicând durata sau repetarea este intotdeauna o acțiune trecută, terminată în momentul vorbirii..


----------



## farscape

androbacus said:


> Deci pot sa zic "FACEAM ce VROIAM in anii ce-au trecut"?



Atenție la context :"În anii ce-au trecut făceam ce vroiam până când..." Sau... și nu-i păsa nimănui" Acțiuni care sunt concurente sau care se mai continuă cumva. 

E un pic de subtilitate aici - "În anii ce-au trecut am făcut ce-am vrut." Vezi diferența?


----------



## irinet

Limba română nu este ca limba engleză (nu comparăm nimic cu 'momentul vorbirii'), dovadă ar fi că noi putem folosi orice timp când povestim, deşi exemplul tău e cam forțat, androbacus.

_Pe vremuri, făceam ce vroiam, într-adevăr. Dar acum, nu prea mai putem să facem şi să dregem ca atunci.
_
După părerea mea, trebuie să existe un context mult mai larg.


----------



## irinet

Uite un alt exemplu pentru tine, apropo de ce anume am scris anterior:

_În anii ce-au trecut, am învățat multă religie. Se învăța mai puțină engleză, dar a fost, cred eu, suficient._


----------



## androbacus

Diferenta e ca actiunea n-a fost nici insotita, nici urmata de o alta actiune?


----------



## androbacus

In prima propozitie actiunea nu se compara cu nimic. In cea de-a doua e o comparatie (mai putina engleza decat acum). Am dreptate?


----------



## irinet

Din definițiile oferite de  Farscape trebuie să reții ce e boldat. Mi-am permis să fac şi unele modificări, ce îmi aparțin.
*
IMPERFECTUL* exprimă o *acțiune trecută*, de multe ori, _*nedeterminată*_, care se desfășoară *în același timp cu o altă acțiune trecută care poate fi terminată sau nu *(Râdeam şi tu m-ai privit în ochi preț de o clipă/mă priveai în ochi), indicând *durata, simultaneitatea *(Plângeam când tu râdeai de mine.)* repetarea / continuitatea *_("erau ucise" - nu o femeie ci, mai multe femei au fost omorâte, şi toate din aceeaşi cauză)_*, *_*reiterarea*_.
_
Spre deosebire de perfectul compus, imperfectul, deşi un timp al trecutului, nu exprimă evenimente, acțiuni terminate / încheiate. 

Eu l-aş numi un timp suspendat, al aşteptării şi al suspansului. Iar o acțiune/un eveniment/fapt în/la acest timp poate fi terminată/întreruptă doar de o altă acțiune.

Citeam ... când ...
Privighetoara din copac cânta, dar ...
Copiii se jucau fără să fie deranjați de nimeni.

Etc.  Etc.  Etc._

*PERFECTUL COMPUS* exprimă o *acțiune trecută, terminată* *până la* momentul vorbirii. Este alcătuit din forme specifice ale verbului auxiliar _a avea_+participiul verbului de conjugat.

citeam = nu am terminat de citit pentru că...;
am citit = am terminat de citit şi nu mai poate interveni nimic.
'învățau religie (reiterarea unui eveniment din trecut), noi am învățat engleză' (constatarea unui fapt / eveniment încheiat).

Astfel fiind zise, cred că mi-am epuizat resursele legate de acest subiect.
 Poate că vor sosi şi alte comentarii mai inspirate.

So,
Farewell,
My friend


----------



## farscape

Este dificil să aplici niște reguli fixe pentru orice situație , de multe ori doar practica te poate ajuta, mai ales când e vorba de un efect stilistic. 

Alteori concordanța timpurilor ( acțiuni începute și terminate în trecut cer perfectul compus), dar în principiu acțiunea și contextul dictează timpul. De exemplu:

_Aseară m-am dus să-l caut pe Ion. Era la el în cameră și citea_. _Cum mă vede, se ridică de la masă și-mi zice : de ce-ai venit?_

M-am dus -> perfectul compus 
Era, citea -> imperfectul
Vede, Se ridică, zice -> prezentul
Ai venit -> perfectul compus 

Eu unul înțeleg că acțiunea și povestirea continuă, dincolo de întrebarea lui Ion. 

Acum să modificărm un pic exemplul :

_Aseară m-am dus să-l caut pe Ion. Era la el în cameră și citea_. _La un moment dat, s-a ridicat de la masă și (mi-)a zis: de ce-ai venit?_

După mine, acțiunea definită prin căutarea lui Ion s-a încheiat. Ce urmează poate fi considerat ca o nouă acțiune și în principiu aș continua să folosesc perfectul compus: L_-am privit drept în ochi și i-am spus_....


Cred că ne-am lămurit buștean, ca să zic așa


----------



## irinet

_Timpul ne omoară şi la propriu, dar şi la figurat_, am putea spune.


----------

